# MTB club foils burglary!



## Globalti (26 Jul 2007)

Just finishing our Wednesday night club ride last night when we came across three scumbags cutting open a factory shutter door with a Stihl saw. They saw us and scarpered but we called the Police who got their van and arrested one of them. Several members of the club are giving statements.

Makes an interesting change to the usual doggers and dog walkers who we meet on our evening rides around the fringes of Lancashire's industrial towns!


----------



## barq (26 Jul 2007)

Excellent!

I have to say my night rides have caused one or two interesting situations over the years: Local teenagers who go off into the countryside to shag and/or smoke weed seem to assume I'm the police. I think its the reflective gear and the rather blue-tinted light I use.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (26 Jul 2007)

> Makes an interesting change to the usual doggers and dog walkers who we meet on our evening rides around the fringes of Lancashire's industrial towns!



Sheesh....... some people have all the luck. All we see are endless moonlit Lakeland ridges, lofty peaks soaring to the skies, lonely badgers, herds of deer, raging torrents glistening in the star light...etc, etc


----------



## Sore Thumb (27 Jul 2007)

you lot don't know what doggers are until you have cycled on Cannock Chase ........


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Jul 2007)

You're right, I've never cycled on Cannock Chase and I don't know what a dogger is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gavintc (31 Jul 2007)

My wife did a residential course near Bedford and found quite quickly what dogging was. She used to run in the evenings and found that the car park near the site was used by doggers. As a Canadian she had never heard of the concept and had to ask other people on the course what was going on and why.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (31 Jul 2007)

> ......and why.


I'd be interested in 'the why'. Is she prepared to share her research findings?


----------



## spen666 (31 Jul 2007)

gavintc said:


> My wife did a residential course near Bedford and found quite quickly what dogging was. She used to run in the evenings and found that the car park near the site was used by doggers. As a Canadian she had never heard of the concept and had to ask other people on the course what was going on and why.



You believed her when she said it was a residential course?

did you ask what the subject matter was?


----------



## lardarse rider (5 Oct 2007)

I don't object to a bit of dogging. It's the Jodrell Banking I don't like


----------

